

Even Learning About Encryption in Australia Will Soon Be Illegal - davidgerard
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2015/05/even-learning-about-encryption-in-australia-will-soon-be-illegal/

======
jacalata
That's a terrible headline unsupported by the article. I think they meant
"even teaching encryption to foreigners could soon be illegal for
Australians", but they may have just left out some paragraphs - anyone know if
the headline is backed up by the Act?

